# Greenhouse or outdoor?



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi there. I am growing one plant as some of you already know and i live in an island and the humidity here is pretty much 100% everyday "no kidding, when i say 100% i really mean it", and wind speeds normally are 20/40 km/h and in the summer temps. dont get higher than 26º. And since marijuana plants need low humidity levels when flowering, i find this the worst environment for a plant to grow in.. and i may ask you if i grow it "greenhouse style" is it going to be better or not really? Here's a pic of how im doing it "greenhouse style"


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

Your plant is so pretty. Is it more humid indoors? I hope someone that knows more than me comes by. I guess i would measure the humidity in your grow space. The wind outside helps to keep it down I would guess, but i am guessing.  I live in a very dry desert area. Sorry.


----------



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Your plant is so pretty. Is it more humid indoors? I hope someone that knows more than me comes by. I guess i would measure the humidity in your grow space. The wind outside helps to keep it down I would guess, but i am guessing.  I live in a very dry desert area. Sorry.



I think she's pretty too but she looks too bushy, need to make a quick clean in the lower branches! i would say is more humid outdoors...i shall buy something to measure my humidity inside the grow space, thank you Rosebud i apreciate the time!!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

She isnt' too busy. She is perfect.  You want them to have a lot of leaves, that means more bud for you.


----------



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> She isnt' too busy. She is perfect.  You want them to have a lot of leaves, that means more bud for you.



The lower popcorn buds dont get light at all :/ i tought they were just stealing nutes so i decided to cut most of the popcorn buds that was going to grow :x i have never cut a fan leaf, i simply cut the lower popcorns


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh yes, excuse me, you should trim up from the bottom. you are right.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

i am so confused... outside is always too much wind she almost breaks and so much humidity, but at the same time she gets more intense light outside!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 27, 2016)

I personally believe that you are going to have a hard time trying to flower her indoors with a skylight.  While this may be called "greehouse" style, it is far from what actual greenhouse would provide. A skylight is actually only going to provide a few hours of good light per day.  If you have wind with your humidity, that may be enough to keep the plant from getting humidity related diseases.  If this was my plant, I would have it outdoors.


----------



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally believe that you are going to have a hard time trying to flower her indoors with a skylight.  While this may be called "greehouse" style, it is far from what actual greenhouse would provide. A skylight is actually only going to provide a few hours of good light per day.  If you have wind with your humidity, that may be enough to keep the plant from getting humidity related diseases.  If this was my plant, I would have it outdoors.



What if i put her outside when the weather is perfect? Like great sun, and not so much wind?! the thing is everyday make's to much wind i literaly feel sorry for her, i have no idea how she have not break yet...is the fact of changing her sometimes outside going to stress her in anyway?!


----------



## zem (Aug 27, 2016)

if you want to grow her indoors, you would need to tighten the space enough for a dehumidifier to be able to lower your humidity. I have 80% humidity nowadays july- august and I get by with this method using a dehumidifier to directly blow on them. It will never get your humidity down to 40s but it will work by blowing dry air on the plants in a tight space. I never seen mold whenever i use it, I never get by without mold whenever I try not to use it si I know it works great for me


----------



## ball94 (Aug 27, 2016)

zem said:


> if you want to grow her indoors, you would need to tighten the space enough for a dehumidifier to be able to lower your humidity. I have 80% humidity nowadays july- august and I get by with this method using a dehumidifier to directly blow on them. It will never get your humidity down to 40s but it will work by blowing dry air on the plants in a tight space. I never seen mold whenever i use it, I never get by without mold whenever I try not to use it si I know it works great for me



I totaly understand but my room isn't small enough for a dehumidifier make effect. i shall do an hybrid grow hahahah i will move her sometimes to the outside if the humidity be low and see what i get!


----------

